# Camping trip.



## Buckshot00 (May 26, 2017)

Last weekend. Stiff SW wind kept the insects away.


----------



## hanniedog (May 26, 2017)

Looks like someone cheated getting the fire going.


----------



## grizz55chev (May 28, 2017)

Where's the fish?


----------



## amberg (May 28, 2017)

Buckshot00 said:


> View attachment 581573
> Last weekend. Stiff SW wind kept the insects away.View attachment 581574
> View attachment 581575



Wow! looks like fun.


----------



## Buckshot00 (May 29, 2017)

grizz55chev said:


> Where's the fish?


Nothing caught to brag about. Some puffers and a sting ray.


----------



## grizz55chev (May 29, 2017)

Still a good time, love the pics!


----------

